# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] τροφή για καναρίνια

## volcanotimes

Χαριζετε τροφη για καναρινια , απλα είναι με ρουψεν και ζαχαρωτα . οποιος θελει ερχεται απο ευοσμο και την περνει.

είναι 1 - 1.5 κιλο

ευχαριστω

----------


## xarhs

ρουψεν και ζαχαρωτα?????????????

εγω λεω να ταισεις τα πουλακια της γειτονιας που ερχονται στο μπαλκονι.............. χαχαχ

----------

